# Tanker Carribean Breeze



## WDROBERTS (Aug 14, 2007)

I am at present researching the Blue Funnel Shipping Company and recently interviewed Capt David McCaffrey.... who, after his Blue Funnel days......skippered the above vessel when she was hit by missiles from an Iranian warplane in the Persian Gulf during the Iran -Iraq war.
Capt McCaffery was injured in the attack but eventually recovered. It was the end of his seagoing career.
I should very much like a photograph of the vessel in her damaged condition for both my research and a copy for Capt. McCaffrey.

Can you help, or put me on to someone who can?

thanking you in advance for your assistance.

Mr. W.D.Roberts 
Please send me a PM


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings WDR and welcome to SN. Enjoy the site and bon voyage.


----------

